# Grizzly 10% Coupon



## abrace (Aug 18, 2016)

I am planning on getting a mill in at the end of the year, early next year. I just got a 10% coupon today from Grizzly...believe it or not I have never gotten one before. How often do these things come out? Is this the type of thing where I should buy a mill now, even though I don't really have the money right now? Don't know how often I will see a coupon.


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 18, 2016)

I get 1 or 2 a year sometimes. 
Just never know when they will show up.


----------



## brav65 (Aug 18, 2016)

I got one as well, see below.  I put a lathe in my cart and applied the code and it took 10% off, which took care of shipping plus a little.  I did not buy, I just wanted to see if it would work.  I am not going to use it so someone who can please make use of it.  The terms say it is a one use code!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Purveyors of Fine Machinery 
800 523-4777
Here's Your 10% Off Coupon! 
Valid 8/18/2016 - 8/31/2016



COUPON CODE: 16CFLA0R0EJ0H88


----------



## abrace (Aug 18, 2016)

Totally different code than I received, so they must be unique and per person. Makes sense since it says one time use.


----------



## pmason (Aug 18, 2016)

Brav65, thanks for offering the coupon but looks like someone might of used the coupon already,  looking to pick up a G0759


----------



## pmason (Aug 19, 2016)

Does anyone know if with Grizzly has those tent sales are also online also?


----------



## DigimonATX (Sep 15, 2016)

I got a 10% coupon also.  It pushed me off of the fence I've been sitting on for about a year - to go ahead and buy a new Grizzly machine after spending the last couple of years not finding anything in the way of a used machine locally.  I'm afraid I don't know nearly enough to safely buy a used machine, nor have the time and expertise to rebuild one if it needed it.  So, I bought the G0709 - the coupon worked, so I added the taper attachment to the order, which took it approximately back up to where it would have been without the coupon for just-the-lathe.  It's sitting in the garage, still on the shipping pallet at the moment - hope to have it on concrete, leveled, and running through break-in by the end of this coming weekend


----------

